# Unter Linux erstellter Ordner lässt sich nicht mehr löschen :(



## skrippi (5. Dezember 2011)

*Unter Linux erstellter Ordner lässt sich nicht mehr löschen *

Hi Leute,

ich habe echt ein riesen Problem hier an meinem Rechner:
Ich hab eine externe Festplatte (USB 3.0; 1.5 TB) und habe die zur Sicherung eines PC's benutzt, der nicht mehr hochgefahren ist. Also habe ich mein Notfall Linux von der CD gebootet und alles vom Rechner auf die externe Platte kopiert.
Jetzt wollte ich den Ordner löschen und stelle fest, das Windows sich strikt weigert. Zuerst bekam ich immer diese Meldung:

http://www.abload.de/img/unbenannt5u0x.png

Hmm. Da hab ich dann nochmal mein Linux gestartet und wollte den Ordner löschen. Das ging auch! Er löschte alles bis auf eine winzige Datei.
Die heißt irgendwie cookies.dat oder sowas. Ich bekomme diese Datei einfach nicht gelöscht. Nicht mit Linus, nicht mit Windows und auch nicht mit Mac.
Wenn ich jetzt versuche den Ordner zu löschen, macht er einfach gar nichts. Nichtmal eine Meldung oder so. Bei Mac löscht er die Datei, welche aber kurzer Hand dann wieder auf der Platte entsteht. -.-

Formatieren kommt für mich nicht in Frage, da die Platte 600GB sensibler Daten enthält und das
1. keinen Platz mehr auf meinem Rechner fände.
2. ewig beim Kopieren dauerte.

Wie bekomme ich diesen schei* Ordner inkl. Inhalt von der Platte runter?

MfG, skrippi


----------



## Jimini (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Unter Linux erstellter Ordner lässt sich nicht mehr löschen *

Du hast also nun den Ordner und darin die cookies.dat, korrekt? Unter welchem Betriebssystem wird die Datei neu erstellt? Wenn du die Datei löschen kannst, kannst du auch den Ordner löschen? Wenn die Datei nach dem erfolgreichen Löschen irgendwann neu erstellt wird, wird der Ordner dann immer mit erstellt? Was ist der genaue Pfad des Ordners?

MfG Jimini


----------



## skrippi (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Unter Linux erstellter Ordner lässt sich nicht mehr löschen *

Es hat sich alles wunderbar geklärt. Ich hab einfach mal nen Programm genommen das ohne "wenn und aber" löscht wie es sich gehört!

Und ich will euch das auch nicht vorenthalten: DelinvFile - Utility for Deleting Invalid Files and Folders
Hat super bei mir geklappt!

Es gibt aber noch ein Problem:
Nen' Kumpel hat sich die Festplatte mal ausgeborgt und bei Mac genutzt. Nun kann man ja bei Mac so Zeichen sie /; :; ? und mehr in den Dateinamen schreiben.
Na toll, aber wie bekomme ich die bei mir wieder weg?


----------



## skrippi (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Unter Linux erstellter Ordner lässt sich nicht mehr löschen *

Hat da noch jemand eine Idee?


----------



## blackout24 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Unter Linux erstellter Ordner lässt sich nicht mehr löschen *

Warst du root als du die Datei unter Linux löschen wolltest?


----------



## skrippi (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Unter Linux erstellter Ordner lässt sich nicht mehr löschen *

Das weiß ich nciht. Aber wie gesagt ist das Problem gelöst.

Ein viel größeres Problem stellt mein "Alben:Compis" Ordner dar, welcher nicht gelöscht bzw. umbenannt werden kann, weil er ein Windows-unzulässiges Schriftzeichen ( enthält.


----------



## Jimini (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Unter Linux erstellter Ordner lässt sich nicht mehr löschen *

Dateien und Verzeichnisse mit Doppelpunkten, Fragezeichen, Slashes etc. solltest du unter Linux und MacOS problemlos umbenennen können. Windows ist, was Dateibezeichnungen angeht, leider sehr unflexibel.

MfG Jimini


----------



## smartysmart34 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Unter Linux erstellter Ordner lässt sich nicht mehr löschen *



skrippi schrieb:


> Formatieren kommt für mich nicht in Frage, da die Platte 600GB sensibler Daten enthält und das
> 1. keinen Platz mehr auf meinem Rechner fände.
> 2. ewig beim Kopieren dauerte.



zum Löschen/Umbenennen mit Sonderzeichen wurde ja bereits auf OSX / Linux verwiesen. Nur eine kleine Anmerkung noch:
Es ist eine denkbar ungünstige Vorgehensweise, eine Platte mit ca. 600 GB an sensiblen (!) Daten IRGENDWEM auszuleihen. Kumpel oder nicht. Meine Backupmedien und Platten mit sensiblen Daten bekommt nichtmal meine Mutter...


----------



## drbeckstar (2. Januar 2012)

lade dir ne liveversion von einem linux deiner wahl am besten debian. brenn es auf cd oder mach es auf nen stick. danach bootest du das livesystem und klemmst deine platte an danach öffnest du ein terminal ( wie bei windows cmd.exe) und gibst dort ein rm -r /pfad/zum/ordner/ ein. fertig.


----------

